# I just bought a bike!



## 3narf (7 Jan 2018)

It was a spur of the moment thing, my neighbour said he wanted £75 for a Charge Plug that's done less than a hundred miles. 

It's a large (I'm not) but it doesn't look overly big so I reckon with a shorter stem it will be fine. 

If it is too big I can sell the frame. 

 I like buying bikes! It's been over a year since I bought one!


----------



## 3narf (7 Jan 2018)

Standard gear looks quite low.

I'll upload a picture tomorrow!


----------



## ChrisEyles (7 Jan 2018)

Sounds like a steal! I was looking at one of those for quite some time as have been fixed-curious for ages, and came pretty close to pulling the trigger on ebay a couple of times.


----------



## 3narf (7 Jan 2018)

Looks OK I reckon...


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2018)

@3narf that looks good


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Jan 2018)

Nice! How does it fit you?


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jan 2018)

Very smart, I like white bikes


----------



## 3narf (8 Jan 2018)

ChrisEyles said:


> Nice! How does it fit you?



Actually it doesn't feel big! It could do with a shorter stem though, definitely. And I'm not enamoured to the shape of the bars. 

Bars a bit too wide, too, at 44cm, and the cranks are 175mm as opposed to the 170s I'm used to. 

Feels nice to ride, though; a bit more lively than I was expecting from an aluminium bike (hopefully not just because of the low gear).


----------



## colly (8 Jan 2018)

On a buying spree then .


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Jan 2018)

175mm is a long crank to spin in a low gear if you're running it fixed! Stem and bars is an easy switch though, I like narrower bars too.


----------



## Easytigers (8 Jan 2018)

Looks very nice ...especially for the price!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2018)

I think Charge don’t quite get the recognition they deserve. Good solid bikes. I enjoy my Grater hybrid.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jan 2018)

Cant be bad...what can you buy for £75 these days, well done !


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jan 2018)

@3narf if you decide it's too big or the cranks are too long or you don't like fixed or you think it's just to white then PM me and I'll give you your £75 back for it


----------



## 3narf (9 Jan 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> @3narf if you decide it's too big or the cranks are too long or you don't like fixed or you think it's just to white then PM me and I'll give you your £75 back for it



Won't be riding it fixed - that's a mug's game, as I've repeated ad nauseum!


----------



## 3narf (9 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Last week I bought a single-speed bike for £10. It's utterly ridiculous though, and too embarrassing to share a photo at the moment .



You _have _to post a pic now.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Patience!


Patience is a virtue and one most easily lost


----------



## 3narf (10 Jan 2018)

The curse of the cheap bike purchase: I just bought new bars, new stem, new chain... maybe I could reuse the bar tape to keep the costs down.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2018)

3narf said:


> Won't be riding it fixed - that's a mug's game, as I've repeated ad nauseum!



I've been riding fixed for years, whats supposed to be wrong with it?


----------



## 3narf (10 Jan 2018)

Well, since the freewheel was invented there's been no need for it, apart from penny farthings. 

And it only builds up your slowing down muscles, anyway...


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2018)

And they're great fun.


----------



## 3narf (11 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> And they're great fun.



I guess that's a good enough reason for anything!


----------



## 3narf (15 Jan 2018)

I fitted my cranks and 46t chainring; new gold KMC chain; 42cm Ritchey anatomical bars and shorter stem and recycled the bar tape to save £6.

Of course, now it's not a £75 bike any more...

Anyone need a 110mm stem (1 1/8" x 25.4mm) and a 44cm bar?


----------

